# Need help installing Pioneer AVH-P4000DVD in 2004 GLI with Monsoon



## Red MK4_GLI (Dec 25, 2007)

**WARNING: THIS WILL BE VERY LONG, BUT I NEED A LOT OF HELP, SO IF ANYONE KNOWS A LOT ABOUT AFTERMARKET HEAD UNIT INSTALL, PLEASE TAKE THE TIME TO HELP**
Bought this unit from a member on here. Figured it would be a simple install since it came with the harness. Wrong. Dont understand this at all. Unit doesnt turn on, and the wires appear to be screwed up. Hopefully some audio gurus can help me. Checked the fuse, tried the reset button. Nothing.
Bear with me. Pictures may be kinda blurry and im going to try and explain this mess of wires the best I can.
___________________________________________________________________
**Here is a picture of the stock harness in the car**








As you can see, there are 3 main harnesses within the big harness. 2 are side by side standing vertically, the other is below those two horizontally. The black vertical plug (on the left) has wires in the 1st row on the right, 2nd row left and right, 3rd row on the left, and 4th row left and right. I believe (though Im not sure) that the vertical harness on the right is for speaker wires. The horizontal harness below those two I have no idea what its for, but does not plug into the aftermarket harness that came with the unit.
__________________________________________________________________
**Here is a picture of the wiring diagram for the above harness on the stock head unit**








Its hard to see, so ill label them on here. I have no clue what half of these are, but what is written below is exactly how theyre labeled on the diagram on the Monsoon head unit
Although there are pins in the top left of the diagram (as well as on the back of the head unit) the big plug from the 1st picture does not have a harness in that slot. I wont bother including what those pins are labeled because they obviously dont matter.
On the top right of the diagram (from left to right, starting in the top row, then bottom row): 
1. CLK 2. DI 3. CONT 4. R Ch 5. L Ch 6. CDC (outside box)
7. DO 8. NC 9. Supply CD 10. NC 11. S-GND 12. CDC (outside box)
Once again, this does not go anywhere on the aftermarket harness, although it gets plugged into the stock Monsoon head unit
On the bottom of the diagram (from left to right, starting in the top row, then moving down to the 4th row):
1. +Safe 2. GND 3. RL- 4. RL+
5. KI.30 6. MUTE 7. FL- 8. FL+
9. ALARM 10. CAN BUS L 11. FR- 12. FR+
13. AMP ON 14. CAN BUS H 15. RR- 16. RR+
Keep in mind that these are 2 separate harnesses within the larger harness. 1, 2, 5, 6, 9, 10, 13 and 14 are in one, and the rest are in the other. Obviously the right harness is for speakers. No problems there.
___________________________________________________________________
**Here is a picture of the aftermarket mess of a harness. This is the end that plugs into the stock harness**








Its very hard to see, but only the two vertical harnesses plug in to this. The horizontal harness from the diagram above does not plug in here. Also, the only spots on here on the left vertical harness that have wires in them are spots 2, 5 and 13 (corresponding to the diagram from the previous picture). The right side vertical harness has all the wires, and like I said is obviously for speakers, so we're good there.
The wires coming from spots 2, 5 and 13 are the following colors:
2. Black (obviously because its the ground slot). This wire is connected to 2 other black wires halfway down the harness, which then go to the Pioneer plug side of the harness in separate slots.
5. Yellow. This is labeled with a tag that says "Battery" and it goes to the Pioneer plug side of the harness.
13. Blue. This wire isnt connected to anything. Its stripped on the end (showing bare copper as if it WAS connected) and is only about 4 inches long.
__________________________________________________________________
No picture for this explanation, because it was too big of a mess to get it on camera, but on the Pioneer plug side of the harness, all the wires from the Stock side of the harness connect into it (including speaker wires) with the exception of the blue wire from spot 13. Then, coming out of the Pioneer plug side of the harness, there are loose wires of the following colors with the following tags:
1. Red, Labeled "ACC". (Only about 4 inches long, and is stripped on the end as if it WAS connected to something)
2. Blue, Labeled "System Remote Control". (About 4 inches long, and has a female wire connector plug dealy on it, so it may have been connected to something. Im assuming this MAY go to the loose blue wire that comes off of the Stock plug side of the harness, but I have no idea)
3. Orange, Labeled "ILL". (About 4 inches long, and has blue tape over the end, so it doesnt look like it was connected to anything, but I may be wrong.
4. Yellow, Labeled "MUTE". (Not stripped, so it doesnt look as though it was connected to anything.
5. Green, Labeled with a long warning label saying that not having it hooked to the parking brake sensor is illegal and blah blah...obviously for the DVD safety feature so you cant watch movies while driving. No question there...
_________________________________________________________________
**Wire from the back of the Pioneer head unit. Labeled "Reverse-Gear Signal Input" Looks like it COULD have been connected, but may not have been. No idea here...








_________________________________________________________________
So whats the deal? Something is obviously missing. When I hooked it up, all I did was plug the harness into the stock harness and the back of the head unit. Everything plugs in fine, so I know its the right harness. Then I plugged the antenna in and couldnt get it to work. I never touched ANY of the loose wires, because I dont know where they go. The red wire from above definitely needs to be hooked up somewhere Im sure, as well as the two blue wires that I suspect go together. I need lots of help here....what am I missing? What do I need to connect to get this thing up and running?

_Modified by Red MK4_GLI at 7:56 PM 11-10-2009_


_Modified by Red MK4_GLI at 8:07 PM 11-10-2009_


----------



## wishuhadmyvw (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: Need help installing Pioneer AVH-P4000DVD in 2004 GLI with Monsoon (Red MK4_GLI)*

looks lie you need to run the red wire off the pioneer harness to an ignition source since your car is a can-bus car, a few diffeent ways to do it, i'm sure the mk4 forums ca give you detailed pics on how to do it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Red MK4_GLI (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Need help installing Pioneer AVH-P4000DVD in 2004 GLI with Monsoon (wishuhadmyvw)*

The guy I bought it from told me it goes to the ACC wire on the ignition, so Im probably just going to run it to the ACC wire on my turbo timer, which is located right above my stereo. 
Aside from that, what about the blue wires? Do those go anywhere, or should I just leave those loose?


----------



## wishuhadmyvw (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: Need help installing Pioneer AVH-P4000DVD in 2004 GLI with Monsoon (Red MK4_GLI)*

ignition source being keysens/acc/ignition/fuse box.
blue=power ant.
blue/white=amp turn on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Red MK4_GLI (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Need help installing Pioneer AVH-P4000DVD in 2004 GLI with Monsoon (wishuhadmyvw)*

I ran the red wire to the Acc wire on my turbo timer. I wanted to run it straight to the ignition, but thats a PITA, and the Acc wire from the turbo timer goes to that wire anyway, so thats how I decided to run it. Hope theres nothing wrong with this.
Got it to work...works great. Im very pleased with the unit, however I still need to hook up the parking brake wire (gonna hook it to my ESP button) so I can try out the DVD player. Any idea which wire on the ESP button I would run it to if I wanted to use it to "trick" the unit into thinking the ebrake is on?
Overall first impression of sound quality over the stock Monsoon head unit is WOW! I heard that an aftermarket head unit would bring out the full potential of the stock amp and stock speakers, but I didnt think it would improve it that much. My stock head unit sounded like junk. This unit makes my system sound at least 3 times better. I wanted a small sub and a small amp. I may not even bother with that now.
Also, I need a mount for this thing. Its just sitting in the DD hole. It doesnt sit flush or anything. Anyone have any idea what kind of mount ill need to buy?


_Modified by Red MK4_GLI at 10:49 PM 11-10-2009_


----------



## wishuhadmyvw (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: Need help installing Pioneer AVH-P4000DVD in 2004 GLI with Monsoon (Red MK4_GLI)*

e-brake wire can't just be grounded, gotta move the yellow/black over to a different pin slot, ground that and the e-brake to get it to play in-motion
http://www.avic411.com for the hacks/mods 
http://www.pioneerelectronics....VA133 for the cage you need


----------



## Red MK4_GLI (Dec 25, 2007)

How sure are you that cage will work on this unit? The unit I have isnt listed in there as one that will fit it. Id hate to spend $40.00 for nothing. I dont return things on the internet so id be screwed if it didnt work. The measurements for the AVH-P6800DVD which it says it fits ARE NOT the same as my unit. The AVH-P6800DVD measurements are 7" x 4" x 6-1/2", and mine are 7 x 3-7/8 x 6-3/8 inches. Not a huge difference, mine is just a tad smaller. Would it still work?


_Modified by Red MK4_GLI at 7:30 AM 11-11-2009_


----------



## wishuhadmyvw (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: (Red MK4_GLI)*

it SHOULD work, every DD pioneer i've installed in mk4 cars has needed that, if you at all question it you can call pioneer directly and talk to one of their techs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oxley364 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: (wishuhadmyvw)*

i soldered mine to the back of my fuse panel and fused it. You need some sort of ignition in order to turn the head unit on.


----------



## wishuhadmyvw (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: (oxley364)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oxley364* »_i soldered mine to the back of my fuse panel and fused it. You need some sort of ignition in order to turn the head unit on.

thanks, read, and move on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Red MK4_GLI (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Need help installing Pioneer AVH-P4000DVD in 2004 GLI with Monsoon (Red MK4_GLI)*

Hate to bring this back, but I got the cage in the mail yesterday, so im gonna be installing it and "finalizing" the installation by hooking up the dvd safety wire, capping off the remote wires, running the ipod and USB cables how I want them, etc, so I need a better understanding of how I should do the DVD bypass. 
I've read a lot about this, and I've read that sometimes simply grounding it will work, but on newer units they want to see the ebrake applied/disengaged occassionally, so that doesn't work without the inline switch. 
I DON'T want to install a switch. It works, but I think that's kinda ghetto, so if there's a way around it, ill do that first. 
So....someone mentioned moving the Mute wire to a different slot, and grounding that with the Parking brake wire. Does this for sure work on this unit? Why does this work? What is the mute wire and what is it for? What slot do I move it to, or does it not matter? What does moving it and grounding it with the pbrake wire do exactly?


----------



## wishuhadmyvw (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: Need help installing Pioneer AVH-P4000DVD in 2004 GLI with Monsoon (Red MK4_GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Red MK4_GLI* »_Hate to bring this back, but I got the cage in the mail yesterday, so im gonna be installing it and "finalizing" the installation by hooking up the dvd safety wire, capping off the remote wires, running the ipod and USB cables how I want them, etc, so I need a better understanding of how I should do the DVD bypass. 
I've read a lot about this, and I've read that sometimes simply grounding it will work, but on newer units they want to see the ebrake applied/disengaged occassionally, so that doesn't work without the inline switch. 
I DON'T want to install a switch. It works, but I think that's kinda ghetto, so if there's a way around it, ill do that first. 
So....someone mentioned moving the Mute wire to a different slot, and grounding that with the Parking brake wire. Does this for sure work on this unit? Why does this work? What is the mute wire and what is it for? What slot do I move it to, or does it not matter? What does moving it and grounding it with the pbrake wire do exactly?

can't just ground it, you need a toggle switch so the unit sees a break in the ground to imulate an e-brake being placed on and off. the mute wire and e-brake wire method should only be used on the avic series stuff with navigation. 
so did the cage i suggested work? curious myself http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Red MK4_GLI (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Need help installing Pioneer AVH-P4000DVD in 2004 GLI with Monsoon (wishuhadmyvw)*

I haven't tried to put it in yet, but it looks like it'll work. That's my first instinct. When I put it in ill post back here. 
So....I may need it drilled into my head, but there's no other way aside from putting in a switch with this unit? The guy I bought it from said he tied it to the ESP button, that way whenever he wanted to use the DVD player he just turned the ESP off and it worked like a charm. Does the ESP have a switchable 12+ volt I can hook into? If so, what wire is it? if that won't work, ill just have to buy a switch and wire that puppy up


----------



## Red MK4_GLI (Dec 25, 2007)

Mount worked perfect. Wasnt able to use the rear piece (the one with the rubber stopper on the back) because if I did, it wouldnt fit in as far, but I just kind of put a piece of weather stripping under it to support it in the back.
Heres some pics of the install:
























How can I get mine to sit flush like I see other peoples? The trim around the head unit sits almost flush with the head unit, however the trim sticks out from the dash quite a ways. Im happy with it, but Id be happier if I had it mounted flush. Looks so much cleaner imo
EDIT: Oh...and to get the DVD working while driving, I didnt use a switch. After hours of searching (youd think I would have found it in 10 minutes) I read a way to wire a relay up to it, so that it clicks on when you turn the car on, tricking it to thinking that you have the ebrake up. Works like a charm. Just turn the car on, no switches to play with, and it works perfect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Red MK4_GLI at 8:33 AM 11-18-2009_


----------



## wishuhadmyvw (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: (Red MK4_GLI)*

to get the flush work it takes some trimming around the deck opening on the car, and a little trial and error and where it's suppose to sit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

